# My little boy is type 1..



## Rookie (Nov 16, 2018)

Feeling happier about things this is a great site to off load and share your concerns with each other and is helping me a lot.
My little boy had his first clinic appointment after been diagnosed 5 weeks ago , our carb counting is going great. Our downloads show a sea of green for our blood readings. he is putting the lost weight back on and upon checking his HbA1c which was 114 in hospital had managed to get it to 68 in the first 5 weeks so I was really pleased as they did not expect it to have come down much with him been newly diagnosed so fingers crossed by our next appointment we will be on target.
Feeling like I'm getting in control of this now .


----------



## Bronco Billy (Nov 16, 2018)

That’s excellent news, I’m really pleased for you.


----------



## Rookie (Nov 16, 2018)

Bronco Billy said:


> That’s excellent news, I’m really pleased for you.


Thank you


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 12, 2018)

Just seen this update, wanted to say well done to you all.

Hope alls well?


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 12, 2018)

Knowledge is a big part of Good control. Well done for the green stuff.


----------



## Rookie (Dec 13, 2018)

PhoebeC said:


> Just seen this update, wanted to say well done to you all.
> 
> Hope alls well?


Hi thank you , yes where not doing too bad to be fair he is doing incredible really , I on the other hand just feel numb and very down about it all at times , you cope with it cos you have to but it really gets you down some days as a mum doesn't it x


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 13, 2018)

You are only human, don't be upset at yourself, you are doing the right things!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 13, 2018)

Yes - we all struggle with it when diagnosed - and you are virtually the same as a person who has it, considering the likes of me only had the onus of being responsible for keeping me healthy, except your responsibility is greater as it's your child, not you yourself.  When you need a good cry, have it.  We can't be there, to give you the hug you need so I hope you have someone who'll just accept it and just do that for you? 

How you feel is absolutely NORMAL - so don't ever think 'I shouldn't feel like this' - because yes - you should!

When you want to rant, moan or whinge feel free to do so on this forum - cos we all 'get' it and empathise.  AND - the elevated beings that are the paediatric diabetes specialist team - are there for YOU as well as your son - so make sure you are absolutely honest with them about how YOU feel and how you are coping with all of it.  Despite the state of the NHS currently - they are still there for all of us - but they have never claimed to be psychic, so we have to tell them when we need help.  

Don't tell them - and they will automatically believe we're absolutely OK.

Virtual {{{Hug}}}


----------



## Rookie (Dec 13, 2018)

PhoebeC said:


> You are only human, don't be upset at yourself, you are doing the right things!


Thank you


----------



## Rookie (Dec 13, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Yes - we all struggle with it when diagnosed - and you are virtually the same as a person who has it, considering the likes of me only had the onus of being responsible for keeping me healthy, except your responsibility is greater as it's your child, not you yourself.  When you need a good cry, have it.  We can't be there, to give you the hug you need so I hope you have someone who'll just accept it and just do that for you?
> 
> How you feel is absolutely NORMAL - so don't ever think 'I shouldn't feel like this' - because yes - you should!
> 
> ...


Ah thank you for that


----------



## Bronco Billy (Dec 13, 2018)

There will always be bad days, I’m afraid. Days when you make a mistake, days when your son forgets he has type 1 and days when type 1 decides it wants to play games with you all. As you say, you’ll cope because you have to. As time goes on, you learn not to let it get to you so much, but simply accept it and get on with it.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 15, 2018)

Rookie said:


> Hi thank you , yes where not doing too bad to be fair he is doing incredible really , I on the other hand just feel numb and very down about it all at times , you cope with it cos you have to but it really gets you down some days as a mum doesn't it x


I often think what my parent thought in the early 1960s. A different world today. It must be hard for parents BUT pls don't give in & good luck. My kids are not diabetic & my son is 6ft 3. STILL a WORRY.


----------

